# What maintence for a 2011 f40 Yamaha?



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

Water pump, spark plugs, anodes if needed, grease all fittings, grease prop shaft, thermostat, timing belt, lower unit oil “replace washers on drain/fill screws” of course oil and filter “use marine oil” as far as tutorial goes I can’t help. But, we can walk ya through these items if you are mexhanicly inclined and have something other than a hasbro tool set.


----------



## Oceantrav (Jun 8, 2018)

Appreciate the response. Was hoping there would be manuals online.

Into dirtbikes, and when you buy one you get a Manual that pretty much details everything. Like where the drain bolt it, the amount of oil and type to fill up with, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

If you search and are willing to spend the $, you’ll find a manual. Are you planning on keeping this one or flipping it? If flipping, don’t do anything you don’t have to and let the price reflect it is due for a service. The buyer would most likely rathe have it serviced at they’re shop of choice. Just be honest with the buyer.


----------



## Oceantrav (Jun 8, 2018)

Can never make my mind up on what boat/boats I want. But bought this 2011 17ft Clearwater skiff and really like it. Even thought about selling the engine off it and buying a brand new engine lol.

Selling a 14 stumpnocker with a 17 Yamaha 25 for 4500, and a 1990 seaox 20ft with 2016 Yamaha 200 for 17,500. Then plan is to keep this for awhile, and get another big boat down the road when I find a steal, but still keep this one too. 

It’s at a guys shop right now getting a new stereo, bilge, livewell pump, and gps installed.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> If you search and are willing to spend the $, you’ll find a manual. Are you planning on keeping this one or flipping it? If flipping, don’t do anything you don’t have to and let the price reflect it is due for a service. The buyer would most likely rathe have it serviced at they’re shop of choice. Just be honest with the buyer.


Just bought the yamaha shop manual for my recent 2014 f70, $30.00 on eBay. Covers everything.


----------

